# Grandma's cornbread



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

growing up in North Alabama i recall we had to buy our cornmeal but grew our own corn. during the season I learned Grandma's recipe minus the bacon grease. she would just barely clip or injure the kennels of the corn then turn the knife sideways and milk the cob. cooked on a wood stove it was so great. anyway my corn was about to be thrown away and really dry but i still went through with fresh Jalapenos from our garden


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

oh Man---i need more info on that recipe. i worked my ass off learning to make great biscuits, but i've yet to reach that plateau with cornbread. mine is too crumbly. tastes really good, but no substance to it. i could use some of grandmas help.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow...my grandparents also would "milk" the cobs after cutting the corn, they always used the top edge of the knife to do this, that way it could be tilted and it didn't cut into the cob! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Deja vu said:


> growing up in North Alabama i recall we had to buy our cornmeal but grew our own corn. during the season I learned Grandma's recipe minus the bacon grease. she would just barely clip or injure the kennels of the corn then turn the knife sideways and milk the cob. cooked on a wood stove it was so great. anyway my corn was about to be thrown away and really dry but i still went through with fresh Jalapenos from our garden
> 
> View attachment 1078437
> View attachment 1078438
> View attachment 1078439


That's some good lookin' corn pone. I still use the bacon grease. My grandparents ate bacon almost every day of their lives and lived to be over a hundred years old. Same for my parents and they are working on 100.


----------

